# Kitchenaid water dispenser NOT dispensing



## nvrrong (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi
I have a 15 month old KitchenAid KSRT25 side-by-side refrigerator. The water dispenser just stopped working. I replaced the water line a week ago and things ran fine for 5 days. I water through the new copper line to make sure that there was nothing in the line. The water dispenser then just stopped dispensing. I have checked the water flow (saddle vale and line) to the refrigerator and it's fine. I've removed the water filter emptied it and let it refill, so I know that water is getting to the filter. I can hear a hum when I try the dispenser but no water comes out. I don't know if the icemaker is still getting water flow, I haven't checked. How do I check for a line blockage in the refrigerator?
Suggestions, please! Thanks!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

how old is the filter? you said you know water is getting to the filter but how do you know if any is getting past the filter. I used to install a lot of ever pure water filters. the filter cartridge was good for about 3,000 gallons and it was a good sized cartridge. if the filter is old i would try a new one.


----------



## nvrrong (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks, Danny T.
Filter is about 3 months old and gets limited use so it should still some "life". I was going to try that but the spare that I thought I had was for the old refrigerator. I'll have to pick one up and try it.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

knowing if the icemaker is working would be a big clue here, if the filter is plugged then the icemaker will not get water either. I suspect something else is your problem, it could be a frozen water line inside the refrig.


----------



## nvrrong (Dec 2, 2011)

I've confirmed that the icemaker is working. The problem is past the filter. If it's a frozen water line is there a way to dethaw it without having to either thaw the whole freezer/refrigerator or take apart most of the door?
Thanks for all of the feedback:


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

That's not a complete model #. but 15mos old assume you have precise fill model? if so; no water when pad or button pressed? sounds like it's frozen but the only thing as a DIY you can do is; disconnect water line at rear and then under frz door and see if it will shoot water when you press pad on dispenser. if it is frozen-check your settings-too cold? then you need someone to check it who knows this system it's all electronicly controled. and for frozen water line in door or reservoir you'd need to know what if any service fix there is for this.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

P/S-some of these have a lockout for just the dispenser-check that?


----------



## nvrrong (Dec 2, 2011)

It must have been a frozen line. It resolved itself. The kids play with the controls on the display and must have set it to 'max-cool / max-ice' which led to the line freezing. 
Thanks again for all the help!


----------

